# Yellow Gravel?



## jordars (Jun 30, 2009)

I will be fishing out of the OB area Labor Day weekend. Depending on what the water looks like on the Roffs report I was thinking of trolling the elbow and bottom fishing in that general area for some grouper and AJs. I have about 5 numbers in my Hilton's Atlas for Yellow Gravel in that area. Does anybody know if it is a good place to target some grouper (Scamps and Reds) or will it pretty much be covered in snapper?


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

jordars said:


> I will be fishing out of the OB area Labor Day weekend. Depending on what the water looks like on the Roffs report I was thinking of trolling the elbow and bottom fishing in that general area for some grouper and AJs. I have about 5 numbers in my Hilton's Atlas for Yellow Gravel in that area. Does anybody know if it is a good place to target some grouper (Scamps and Reds) or will it pretty much be covered in snapper?


 
Plenty of scamp. Some AJ. Some gags. Have not caught a red grouper there, but may be just bad luck. You will catch snapper, but where will you not? Fairly good mingo bite out there as well.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

We catch a god grade of scamps there if you use a 8oz diamond jig and just yogi it up to about 6' off the bottom you will do good with the scamps we've caught a few nice gag out that way to


----------



## jordars (Jun 30, 2009)

Doesn't look like I'll be making it out there after all

SATURDAY
EAST TO SOUTHEAST WINDS 25 TO 30 KNOTS WITH HIGHER GUSTS.
SEAS 6 TO 9 FEET BUILDING TO 7 TO 10 FEET. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS.


----------



## bpy (Aug 2, 2009)

Yep......i've canceled my trip as well. Looks like something brewing in Gulf.....


----------



## AboutTime236 (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks bad for the weekend. The labor day tournament will be rough.
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/gmex/loop-avn.html


----------

